# Difference between a composer and a producer



## yikes (Aug 17, 2013)

I have searched about this topic and i haven't still really understood the difference between composers and producers. Can someone please elaborate


----------



## Danny_Owen (Aug 17, 2013)

The roles now often overlap quite substantially, but historically (and in it's most basic terms):

A composer writes music- in the past this has had nothing to do with recording or midi-orchestrating etc; at it's most basic level it involves writing dots on a piece of paper for musicians or synthesisers to interpret.

A producer makes a piece of music that already has been written sound as good as possible; this can involve recording, editing parts, adding or subtracting things, helping to structure a song differently to give it a bigger impact, mixing etc.

Other people might be able to word that more eloquently, but I hope it helps.

In the world of VI Control, almost everyone here is to some extent both a composer and a producer, as we both write our own music and take it through the recording and production phase.


----------



## rgames (Aug 17, 2013)

A composer writes music.

A producer assembles music that is already written.

The difference between composer and producer is like the difference between an engineer and a machinist. The engineer lays out what needs to be built then the machinist actually builds it. It is true that many composers take on the task of production but I doubt there are many dedicated producers who would actually take on a composition gig.

The term that causes more confusion is "Songwriter". I often see calls for a "Composer" when what they actually want is a "Songwriter." Songwriting is a subset of composition, so most composers can write songs but most songwriters can't compose. However, because songwriters spend all their time writing songs, they're usually more adept at that specialty so it makes more sense to hire a songwriter if you need a songwriter.

rgames


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 17, 2013)

I would consider myself a Pro-Poser....wait 

-DJ


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 17, 2013)

In the electronic world, a producer is the composer.

Also disregard any thanks I may have done for this thread. Big fingers, iPhone, and poorly place forum buttons don't mix.


----------



## 667 (Aug 17, 2013)

Daniel James @ Sat Aug 17 said:


> I would consider myself a Pro-Poser....wait
> 
> -DJ


Compducer.


----------



## yikes (Aug 17, 2013)

Danny_Owen @ Sat 17 Aug said:


> The roles now often overlap quite substantially, but historically (and in it's most basic terms):
> 
> A composer writes music- in the past this has had nothing to do with recording or midi-orchestrating etc; at it's most basic level it involves writing dots on a piece of paper for musicians or synthesisers to interpret.
> 
> ...



You solved all my confusion. Thanks guys


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 17, 2013)

Darthmorphling @ Sat Aug 17 said:


> In the electronic world, a producer is the composer.
> 
> Also disregard any thanks I may have done for this thread. Big fingers, iPhone, and poorly place forum buttons don't mix.


Exactly. 
You never hear of an Electronic, Hip hop or Pop composer. 

Dubstep composer just sounds plain wrong :mrgreen:


----------

